# Picture of 2009 GTO (actual picture)



## IDBNVS2 (Oct 12, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted yet but this appears to be an actual picture of the 2009 GTO. Looks good from this angle.

http://www.cgiautomotive.com/cars/gm-pontiacgto.htm

Does anyone know if T-Tops are going to be an Option?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the link.
If this is indeed a prototype, thank God it's not retro! I'd certainly buy it to accompany my '06.
I'd go for a moonroof:cheers .


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

BV GTO said:


> Thanks for the link.
> If this is indeed a prototype, thank God it's not retro! I'd certainly buy it to accompany my '06.
> I'd go for a moonroof:cheers .


:agree I cant beleive so many people buy into the retro crap. Why sacrifice so much preformance for looks.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

That is the best-LOOKING concept for the next-gen I've seen yet.

Oh, yeah...

*DIE, RETRO, DIE!!!!*


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm not a big fan, I think ours looks better. It is too busy, with the side vents, etc etc, one reason I like ours is that there is beauty in simplicity, without all the frivilous stuff...

My 2 cents


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

BTW I really doubt that it's real...the "cgiautomotive.com" pretty much confirms it's PhotoShopped...


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

There are enough clues to tell me it's the same GTO we already have, with a little bit of cosmetic work on the front end and some slightly modified sheet metal. I don't care much for this rendition. Personally I think a GTO should look sexy and menacing at the same time.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

i like the front end however the passenger rear windows would look better if they were shorter or smaller (like 04-06) i love how the headlight and the grill look together. I WANT TO SEE THE REAR!!!!! I pray to god they make gtos for 2009!!!!


----------



## IwantGTO (Oct 11, 2006)

srry guys, not feeling the 09 vibe...if this is the actual pic....06 will always be my favorite


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, it doesn't look like a Cavalier at least.












More like a modified Civic.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

This supposed 2009 Goat looks more like a tuner which is the antithesis of a fire breathing v8...I don't know I am just not feeling it...It almost looks like this 2009 concept is front wheel drive? you know? 400 HP to the front wheels would be odd! LOL


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like you would be able to get some wider/bigger tires on it
too! :willy:


----------



## Tower (Oct 10, 2006)

theres a black one at a dealership near me(owner works there I gathered) and hes got a VERY similiar front end with ducts on the side also before the wheels


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Not the direction I was looking for, but definitely better than the other prototypes I've seen. At least it's not over-done.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Not what I was hoping for.....not sure I want retro either...this looks "Mitsu-like" to me.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Did you click on the BS about Mazdaspeed. Mooooo! OMG, don't step in the exhaust!:confused


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

like it. our looks like a grand prix in all honesty.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Between that and the 09 Camaro, I'll take the Camaro.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a heaviliy Photoshopped picture of a Holden Commodore SS sedan made to look like a coupe, then made to look like a Pontiac.

A lot of people in the States aren't digging the look of the new Commodore, saying it looks too Japanese, but I sure as heck would buy the 365hp, RWD, 6-speed manual version.

Why can't GM simply open a chain of Holden dealers -- just like they did with Saturn? They could cut all the creepy old school Pontiac dealers, with their stone-age customer service out of the loop.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

mlyon said:


> I'm not a big fan, I think ours looks better. It is too busy, with the side vents, etc etc, one reason I like ours is that there is beauty in simplicity, without all the frivilous stuff...
> 
> My 2 cents


:agree


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

thx i stick with my 06

Jaymz:cheers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Why can't GM simply open a chain of Holden dealers -- just like they did with Saturn? They could cut all the creepy old school Pontiac dealers, with their stone-age customer service out of the loop.


Perfectly said!
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Oops, just realized how old this was  - sorry, haven't been around much lately..
Joe


----------



## whoisthepac (Nov 5, 2006)

GTOJon said:


> Not what I was hoping for.....not sure I want retro either...this looks "Mitsu-like" to me.


my thoughts exactly. looks like the new galant, which means I think it looks like ****. that front end is straight out of need for speed. I dont need a bodykit to smoke people.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

whoisthepac said:


> my thoughts exactly. looks like the new galant, which means I think it looks like ****. that front end is straight out of need for speed. I dont need a bodykit to smoke people.


:agree That's the first thing I thought! To me it looks cheap...I'll stick with my 2006!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> :agree That's the first thing I thought! To me it looks cheap...I'll stick with my 2006!


DEAD ON. My mind SCREAMED Mitsubishi when I saw that Goat. It's cool and all but......wow.....I'm not to sure about this. 

By the way I'm glad to see that Grocho hasn't budged on his love for retro.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks like a 2 door version of the Grand Prix that Motor Trend was introducing as the new '09 in last months issue. It's got a 362hp LS2 and is said to basically be a Commodore with the Grand Prix front. There are other posts regarding it on here. It's not too bad but I wouldn't get rid of my goat for it!


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

mlyon said:


> I'm not a big fan, I think ours looks better. It is too busy, with the side vents, etc etc, one reason I like ours is that there is beauty in simplicity, without all the frivilous stuff...
> 
> My 2 cents



I'm with you. It does not look good.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Somehow I don't think is is "an actual picture." No offense. The GTO, if it exists, will be based on the same platform as the new Camaro. That picture is not a car based on the new Zeta platform.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

GRR_RRR said:


> Somehow I don't think is is "an actual picture." No offense. The GTO, if it exists, will be based on the same platform as the new Camaro. That picture is not a car based on the new Zeta platform.


It's definetly a photo"chop.":seeya:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> By the way I'm glad to see that Grocho hasn't budged on his love for retro.


Ha, I don't think you have to worry about that.


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

if anybody clicks on that website and looks through the other cars you will see alot of photoshop done on them kind of funny

Jaymz


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like an Audi with a GrandAm front end...


----------

